# Low Dose CT chest CPT code?



## dougangle (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi All,
In February, Medicare has started to cover Low Dose CT scans as a screening. Prior to this the S8032 was a HCPCS that could be used with carriers. I can not locate a new CPT code if there is one.  Anyone know of a change or if it stayed the same? TXH


----------

